# Cannot get rid of a google redirect virus



## Markskib

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4303

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.11

7/11/2010 2:29:38 PM
mbam-log-2010-07-11 (14-29-38).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 143321
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 17 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:38:02 PM, on 7/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17055)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDLauncherWS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdas13.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\AAA Action\Desktop\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 4-open-davinci.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 securitysoftwarepayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getavplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 safebrowsing-cache.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 urs.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.securesoftwarebill.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.paysecuresystem.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 paysoftbillsolution.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 protected.maxisoftwaremart.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.be
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.be
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.de
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.de
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.it
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.it
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.no
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.no
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.se
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.se
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google-analytics.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.bing.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 uk.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 ca.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 de.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 fr.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 au.search.yahoo.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Documents and Settings\AAA Action\Desktop\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{11C919AC-AB31-40D4-8E2C-60FFBE3272A2}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B}: NameServer = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: CyberDefender Launcher (CDLauncher) - CyberDefender Corp. - C:\Program Files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDLauncherWS.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: jsdaemon - JetFax, Inc. - c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Music\SSSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Photo\appsrv\PhotoAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: vseamps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
O23 - Service: vsedsps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
O23 - Service: vseqrts - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe

--
End of file - 8516 bytes


----------



## johnb35

You have an infected hosts file. Soooo do this 

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe


Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## Markskib

ComboFix 10-01-01.05 - AAA Action 01/02/2010  15:26:49.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1023.721 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: K:\ComboFix.exe

WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\CyberDefender
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\CyberDefender AntiSpyware.lnk
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Internet Security 2010.lnk
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Desktop\Internet Security 2010.lnk
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Start Menu\Internet Security 2010.lnk
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\completedatabase.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cookies.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\database.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\database.idx
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\files.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\folders.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\LUSE.ini
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\md5.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\reg.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\regfullscan.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\signatures.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\VistaAdmin.ini
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CyberDefender
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\AntiSpyware.lnk
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Uninstall CyberDefender AntiSpyware.lnk
c:\program files\CyberDefender
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\BeforeUninstall.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CDAS.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\cdasprot.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CompleteDatabase.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CyberDefenderHelp.chm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\InstallTask.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\KillCDAS.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\LM.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.msg
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unrar.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\XceedZip.dll
c:\program files\InternetSecurity2010
c:\program files\InternetSecurity2010\IS2010.exe
c:\recycler\NPROTECT
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-1004574870-2323233685-3874368327-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-1153268050-1745101451-2860577156-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2390782801-2610304041-153104931-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2610108528-1692246880-3841467644-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2641702931-1635820559-1401996470-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3175570731-937336541-441031306-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3639935143-843763449-1625352185-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3930981269-3810791699-899491540-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-4069970522-2291726883-3272541339-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-4243848560-1352055002-3403133795-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-776561741-1757981266-725345543-1003
c:\windows\system32\11478.exe
c:\windows\system32\15724.exe
c:\windows\system32\16827.exe
c:\windows\system32\18467.exe
c:\windows\system32\19169.exe
c:\windows\system32\23281.exe
c:\windows\system32\24464.exe
c:\windows\system32\26500.exe
c:\windows\system32\26962.exe
c:\windows\system32\28145.exe
c:\windows\system32\29358.exe
c:\windows\system32\41.exe
c:\windows\system32\5705.exe
c:\windows\system32\6334.exe
c:\windows\system32\9961.exe
c:\windows\system32\critical_warning.html
c:\windows\system32\winhelper86.dll
c:\windows\system32\winlogon86.exe
c:\windows\system32\winupdate86.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2009-12-02 to 2010-01-02  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2010-01-02 20:22 . 2010-01-02 20:22	389120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\CF2223.exe
2010-01-02 20:16 . 2010-01-02 20:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\U3
2009-12-09 23:35 . 2009-12-24 15:26	69	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\jagex_runescape_preferences2.dat

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-24 15:26 . 2008-11-08 15:34	39	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2009-11-12 15:30 . 2009-11-12 15:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\VS Revo Group
2009-11-12 15:29 . 2009-06-15 15:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\WebEx
2009-11-12 15:27 . 2009-09-19 19:36	--------	d---a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-10-29 07:46 . 2004-02-06 23:05	832512	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-10-29 07:46 . 2009-05-25 11:14	78336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-10-29 07:46 . 2003-12-02 00:28	17408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2009-10-21 05:38 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\strmfilt.dll
2009-10-21 05:38 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
2009-10-20 16:20 . 2004-08-04 06:00	265728	------w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
2009-10-13 14:35 . 2004-08-18 01:09	77776	-c--a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-10-13 14:35 . 2009-10-13 14:35	126970	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Move Networks\uninstall.exe
2009-10-13 14:35 . 2009-08-03 21:48	4187512	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071505000010.dll
2009-10-13 10:30 . 2003-12-02 00:28	270336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oakley.dll
2009-10-12 13:38 . 2003-12-02 00:28	149504	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll
2009-10-12 13:38 . 2003-12-02 00:28	79872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
2002-09-11 14:26 . 2004-08-18 03:20	63730	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
2006-03-15 19:15 . 2006-03-15 18:54	405952	-csh--w-	c:\windows\system32\kmllm.tmp
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}]
2009-09-19 19:27	3962184	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}"= "c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll" [2009-09-19 3962184]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CD24EB02-9831-4838-99D0-726D411B1328}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}"= "c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll" [2009-09-19 3962184]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CD24EB02-9831-4838-99D0-726D411B1328}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ   	autocheck autochk *\0stera\0cdasnative

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
SecurityProviders	msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll, zwebauth.dll

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^DllCmd32.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DllCmd32.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\DllCmd32.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Norton GoBack.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Norton GoBack.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Norton GoBack.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^OZ_ZQ-590A Synchronization Software.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OZ_ZQ-590A Synchronization Software.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\OZ_ZQ-590A Synchronization Software.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Remocon Driver.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Remocon Driver.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Remocon Driver.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Photo Downloader]
2007-03-09 15:09	63712	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-02-27 21:10	35696	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AGRSMMSG]
2003-05-23 18:43	88363	----a-w-	c:\windows\AGRSMMSG.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATIModeChange]
2001-09-04 18:24	28672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATIPTA]
2003-11-16 05:00	335872	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
2008-04-14 00:12	15360	------w-	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ezShieldProtector for Px]
2002-08-20 18:29	40960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ezSP_Px.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HotKeysCmds]
2003-04-07 07:07	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IgfxTray]
2003-04-07 07:19	155648	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2003-08-19 01:56	4841472	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
2009-05-15 18:06	148888	----a-w-	c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VAIO Recovery]
2003-04-20 05:08	28672	----a-w-	c:\windows\SONYSYS\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"gusvc"=3 (0x3)
"WMPNetworkSvc"=3 (0x3)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNUtil.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNTray.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNCfg.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNUpdate.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dplaysvr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=

R1 js1284;js1284;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JS1284.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 76848]
R1 jsmux;jsmux;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSMUX.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 64336]
R1 jsscan;jsscan;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSSCAN.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 69088]
R2 jsfax;jsfax;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSFAX.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 64640]
R2 jspclcap;jspclcap;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSPCLCAP.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 55200]
R2 Viewpoint Manager Service;Viewpoint Manager Service;c:\program files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe [6/5/2009 6:00 AM 24652]
S3 CDASPROT;CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2010;\??\c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\cdasprot.sys --> c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\cdasprot.sys [?]
S3 MSFT43XX;Microsoft Wireless Notebook Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mn720-50.sys [6/16/2004 11:02 PM 338176]
S3 SPCP825K;Sunplus Serial port driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SPCP825K.sys [12/19/2005 5:02 PM 26624]
S4 jsdbg;jsdbg;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSDBG.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 37168]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = iexplore
TCP: {A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B} = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

MSConfigStartUp-AIM - c:\program files\AIM95\aim.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CookiePatrol - c:\progra~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2010 - c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CDAS.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CyberDefender Early Detection Center - c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdas4e.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Internet Security 2010 - c:\program files\InternetSecurity2010\IS2010.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot) - c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MsnMsgr - c:\program files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
MSConfigStartUp-osCheck - c:\program files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe
MSConfigStartUp-PestPatrol Control Center - c:\progra~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
MSConfigStartUp-PPMemCheck - c:\progra~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
MSConfigStartUp-swg - c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
MSConfigStartUp-updateMgr - c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe
MSConfigStartUp-winupdate86 - c:\windows\system32\winupdate86.exe
AddRemove-CyberDefender AntiSpyware_is1 - c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.exe



**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-01-02 15:32
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...  

scanning hidden autostart entries ... 

scanning hidden files ...  

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3240891775-46176967-1334722314-1005\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1820)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\IEFRAME.dll
c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\10\OWC10.DLL
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\IME\SPGRMR.DLL
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\SKCHUI.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetnt\jsdaemon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
c:\program files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\program files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-01-02  15:38:26 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2010-01-02 20:38

Pre-Run: 7,589,888 bytes free
Post-Run: 250,933,248 bytes free

WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe

- - End Of File - - 7FA18C955AAB369DFDD2C8DFC54AC248


----------



## Markskib

whups that may be inaccurate. This I believe is the correct one.
ComboFix 10-01-01.05 - AAA Action 01/02/2010  15:26:49.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1023.721 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: K:\ComboFix.exe

WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\CyberDefender
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\CyberDefender AntiSpyware.lnk
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Internet Security 2010.lnk
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Desktop\Internet Security 2010.lnk
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Start Menu\Internet Security 2010.lnk
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\completedatabase.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cookies.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\database.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\database.idx
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\files.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\folders.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\LUSE.ini
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\md5.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\reg.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\regfullscan.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\signatures.db
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\VistaAdmin.ini
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CyberDefender
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\AntiSpyware.lnk
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Uninstall CyberDefender AntiSpyware.lnk
c:\program files\CyberDefender
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\BeforeUninstall.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CDAS.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\cdasprot.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CompleteDatabase.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CyberDefenderHelp.chm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\InstallTask.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\KillCDAS.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\LM.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.msg
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unrar.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\XceedZip.dll
c:\program files\InternetSecurity2010
c:\program files\InternetSecurity2010\IS2010.exe
c:\recycler\NPROTECT
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-1004574870-2323233685-3874368327-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-1153268050-1745101451-2860577156-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2390782801-2610304041-153104931-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2610108528-1692246880-3841467644-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-2641702931-1635820559-1401996470-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3175570731-937336541-441031306-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3639935143-843763449-1625352185-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-3930981269-3810791699-899491540-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-4069970522-2291726883-3272541339-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-4243848560-1352055002-3403133795-1003
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-776561741-1757981266-725345543-1003
c:\windows\system32\11478.exe
c:\windows\system32\15724.exe
c:\windows\system32\16827.exe
c:\windows\system32\18467.exe
c:\windows\system32\19169.exe
c:\windows\system32\23281.exe
c:\windows\system32\24464.exe
c:\windows\system32\26500.exe
c:\windows\system32\26962.exe
c:\windows\system32\28145.exe
c:\windows\system32\29358.exe
c:\windows\system32\41.exe
c:\windows\system32\5705.exe
c:\windows\system32\6334.exe
c:\windows\system32\9961.exe
c:\windows\system32\critical_warning.html
c:\windows\system32\winhelper86.dll
c:\windows\system32\winlogon86.exe
c:\windows\system32\winupdate86.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2009-12-02 to 2010-01-02  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2010-01-02 20:22 . 2010-01-02 20:22	389120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\CF2223.exe
2010-01-02 20:16 . 2010-01-02 20:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\U3
2009-12-09 23:35 . 2009-12-24 15:26	69	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\jagex_runescape_preferences2.dat

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-24 15:26 . 2008-11-08 15:34	39	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2009-11-12 15:30 . 2009-11-12 15:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\VS Revo Group
2009-11-12 15:29 . 2009-06-15 15:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\WebEx
2009-11-12 15:27 . 2009-09-19 19:36	--------	d---a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-10-29 07:46 . 2004-02-06 23:05	832512	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-10-29 07:46 . 2009-05-25 11:14	78336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2009-10-29 07:46 . 2003-12-02 00:28	17408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2009-10-21 05:38 . 2004-08-04 07:56	75776	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\strmfilt.dll
2009-10-21 05:38 . 2004-08-04 07:56	25088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
2009-10-20 16:20 . 2004-08-04 06:00	265728	------w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
2009-10-13 14:35 . 2004-08-18 01:09	77776	-c--a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-10-13 14:35 . 2009-10-13 14:35	126970	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Move Networks\uninstall.exe
2009-10-13 14:35 . 2009-08-03 21:48	4187512	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071505000010.dll
2009-10-13 10:30 . 2003-12-02 00:28	270336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oakley.dll
2009-10-12 13:38 . 2003-12-02 00:28	149504	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll
2009-10-12 13:38 . 2003-12-02 00:28	79872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
2002-09-11 14:26 . 2004-08-18 03:20	63730	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
2006-03-15 19:15 . 2006-03-15 18:54	405952	-csh--w-	c:\windows\system32\kmllm.tmp
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}]
2009-09-19 19:27	3962184	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}"= "c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll" [2009-09-19 3962184]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CD24EB02-9831-4838-99D0-726D411B1328}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}"= "c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll" [2009-09-19 3962184]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CD24EB02-9831-4838-99D0-726D411B1328}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ   	autocheck autochk *\0stera\0cdasnative

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
SecurityProviders	msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll, zwebauth.dll

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^DllCmd32.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DllCmd32.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\DllCmd32.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Norton GoBack.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Norton GoBack.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Norton GoBack.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^OZ_ZQ-590A Synchronization Software.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OZ_ZQ-590A Synchronization Software.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\OZ_ZQ-590A Synchronization Software.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Remocon Driver.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Remocon Driver.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Remocon Driver.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Photo Downloader]
2007-03-09 15:09	63712	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2009-02-27 21:10	35696	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AGRSMMSG]
2003-05-23 18:43	88363	----a-w-	c:\windows\AGRSMMSG.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATIModeChange]
2001-09-04 18:24	28672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ATIPTA]
2003-11-16 05:00	335872	----a-w-	c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
2008-04-14 00:12	15360	------w-	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ezShieldProtector for Px]
2002-08-20 18:29	40960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ezSP_Px.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HotKeysCmds]
2003-04-07 07:07	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IgfxTray]
2003-04-07 07:19	155648	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2003-08-19 01:56	4841472	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
2009-05-15 18:06	148888	----a-w-	c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VAIO Recovery]
2003-04-20 05:08	28672	----a-w-	c:\windows\SONYSYS\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"gusvc"=3 (0x3)
"WMPNetworkSvc"=3 (0x3)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNUtil.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNTray.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNCfg.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNUpdate.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dplaysvr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=

R1 js1284;js1284;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JS1284.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 76848]
R1 jsmux;jsmux;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSMUX.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 64336]
R1 jsscan;jsscan;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSSCAN.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 69088]
R2 jsfax;jsfax;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSFAX.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 64640]
R2 jspclcap;jspclcap;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSPCLCAP.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 55200]
R2 Viewpoint Manager Service;Viewpoint Manager Service;c:\program files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe [6/5/2009 6:00 AM 24652]
S3 CDASPROT;CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2010;\??\c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\cdasprot.sys --> c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\cdasprot.sys [?]
S3 MSFT43XX;Microsoft Wireless Notebook Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mn720-50.sys [6/16/2004 11:02 PM 338176]
S3 SPCP825K;Sunplus Serial port driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SPCP825K.sys [12/19/2005 5:02 PM 26624]
S4 jsdbg;jsdbg;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSDBG.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 37168]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = iexplore
TCP: {A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B} = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

MSConfigStartUp-AIM - c:\program files\AIM95\aim.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CookiePatrol - c:\progra~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2010 - c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CDAS.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CyberDefender Early Detection Center - c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdas4e.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Internet Security 2010 - c:\program files\InternetSecurity2010\IS2010.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot) - c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MsnMsgr - c:\program files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
MSConfigStartUp-osCheck - c:\program files\Norton 360\osCheck.exe
MSConfigStartUp-PestPatrol Control Center - c:\progra~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
MSConfigStartUp-PPMemCheck - c:\progra~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
MSConfigStartUp-swg - c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
MSConfigStartUp-updateMgr - c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe
MSConfigStartUp-winupdate86 - c:\windows\system32\winupdate86.exe
AddRemove-CyberDefender AntiSpyware_is1 - c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\unins000.exe



**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-01-02 15:32
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...  

scanning hidden autostart entries ... 

scanning hidden files ...  

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3240891775-46176967-1334722314-1005\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1820)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\IEFRAME.dll
c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\10\OWC10.DLL
c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
c:\windows\IME\SPGRMR.DLL
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\SKCHUI.DLL
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetnt\jsdaemon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
c:\program files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\program files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-01-02  15:38:26 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2010-01-02 20:38

Pre-Run: 7,589,888 bytes free
Post-Run: 250,933,248 bytes free

WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe

- - End Of File - - 7FA18C955AAB369DFDD2C8DFC54AC248


----------



## Markskib

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:07:07 PM, on 7/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17055)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDLauncherWS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 4-open-davinci.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 securitysoftwarepayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getavplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 safebrowsing-cache.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 urs.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.securesoftwarebill.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.paysecuresystem.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 paysoftbillsolution.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 protected.maxisoftwaremart.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.com.au
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.be
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.be
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.com.br
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.de
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.de
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.it
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.it
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.no
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.no
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.se
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.se
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.uk
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google.co.za
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.google-analytics.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.bing.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 www.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 uk.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 ca.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 de.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 fr.search.yahoo.com
O1 - Hosts: 78.46.249.74 au.search.yahoo.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{11C919AC-AB31-40D4-8E2C-60FFBE3272A2}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B}: NameServer = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: CyberDefender Launcher (CDLauncher) - CyberDefender Corp. - C:\Program Files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDLauncherWS.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: jsdaemon - JetFax, Inc. - c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Music\SSSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Photo\appsrv\PhotoAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: vseamps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
O23 - Service: vsedsps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
O23 - Service: vseqrts - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe

--
End of file - 8165 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Did you just run that?  The reason why I'm asking is that the run date and time is off on the combofix log.  Can you post a fresh hijackthis log.  If this is the log from january then you need to run it again by redownloading combofix and running it.


----------



## johnb35

Please redownload combofix and rerun it as you aren't using the latest version or you have posted the wrong logs.  Please check.


----------



## Markskib

when trying to download the combo fix I keep getting an error msg

 cdas13.exe - application error

the instruction at "0x019fd1e1" referenced memory at :0x044420b8" . The memory could not be "read". Click ok to terminate the program---

 I x'd out and did not terminate the program as I did not know if this was the correct thing to do. Than after downloading the program and running it I would get this next error

you cannot rename combofix as combofix[1]please use another name made up of alphanumeric numbers.   Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Markskib

It also keeps asking me to shut down my anti virus program which I did but it keeps detecting it.


----------



## johnb35

Redownload combofix but this time when it asks you to save the file, rename it to combo-fix instead of combofix and then run it.  If you can't figure out how to disable your antivirus then run it with it enabled.


----------



## Markskib

ComboFix 10-07-11.03 - AAA Action 07/11/2010  19:49:30.2.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1023.668 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\My Documents\Combo-Fix.exe
AV: CyberDefender Internet Security *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {D73BEA3B-ACF6-49A7-AC67-08F67C9CA32D}
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Application Data\.#
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\g2mdlhlpx.exe
c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\_cdas13.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Alert\IE Main.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Alert\Service.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) 247realmedia.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) 7search.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) ads.addynamix.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) ads.pointroll.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) Advertising.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) AtlasDMT.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) Casalemedia.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) realmedia.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) rotator.adjuggler.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) tribalfusion.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) yieldmanager.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Err\(Core1) zedo.com.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\Cookie Index.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\Firewall Index.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\InstalledMSUpdate Index.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\OnLoadMSUpdate.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\Settings Index.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\SettingsQuarantined Index.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\procrun.log
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\DelayLoad.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Explorer Bars.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Hosts.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Main.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Searchbar.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Run.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\RunOnceEx.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\ScanActionControl.Ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Service.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\URLSearchHooks.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\WinLogon.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Status.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\13.tmp
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\antivir.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006131335.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006131335.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006141306.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006142128.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006150245.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006150245.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006151452.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006151452.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006152218.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006152218.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006171721.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006171721.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006172330.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006172330.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006181709.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006181709.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006190233.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006190233.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006191344.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006191344.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006192340.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006192340.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006221002.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006221002.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006221851.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006221851.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006231928.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006231928.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006241030.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006241030.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006242127.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006242127.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006251615.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006251615.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006261241.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006261241.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006271203.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006271203.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006281308.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006281308.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006281411.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006281411.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006281633.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006281633.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006290749.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006290749.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006291133.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006291133.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006291612.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006291612.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006292201.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006292201.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006301752.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006301752.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006302128.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201006302128.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201007041213.cab
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir-c-201007041213.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Auth\Reload\antivir.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\AuthentiumException.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\AWSDLL.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdas13.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDAScfg.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat1.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat11.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat12.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat13.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat14.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat2.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat3.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdaspat4.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDASSettings.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDASUpdateHost.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDAVFS.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdDownloadList.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdissversion.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDLauncherResource.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CDLauncherWS.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\cdspnsrv.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\config.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\ConsolidatedResources.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CybDefSB.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CybDefSBUI.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CybDefSysUI.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\CyberDefenderEDC.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat1.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat11.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat12.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat13.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat14.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat2.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat3.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Download\cdaspat4.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\eBlocsAuthentium.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\gacutil.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Alert.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Adware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Alert Internet Explorer.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Alert Startup Program.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Browser Changer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Browser Plugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\BrowserChanger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\BrowserPlugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Bundler.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\categories.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Commercial Key Logger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\CommercialKeyLogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Cookie.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Data Miner.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\DataMiner.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Key Logger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\KeyLogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Low Risk Adware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\LowRiskAdware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Malware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\P2P.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\RAT.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Report Tracking Cookie.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Restore tracking cookie.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Search Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\SearchHijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Spyware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Stealth.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Trojan Downloader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\TrojanDownloader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Category\Worm.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\007 Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\007 Spy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\123mania.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\180ad Solution.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\180search Assistant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\180SearchAssistant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\180Solutions.com SurfAssistant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\2020Search.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\2020Search.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\2nd-thought.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\2nd thought.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\404search.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\7AdPower.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\7FaSSt.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\7search-BrowserAccelerator.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\911-search.info.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ABC Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ABetterInternet.Aurora.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ABetterInternet.Ceres.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ABetterInternet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\About Blank.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Abox.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Absolute Key Logger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\abxtoolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ace Club Casino.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AceNotes Free.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aconti-Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aconti.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ActiveSearch (411 Ferret).txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ActiveSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ActMon Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Acx Install.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ad-Flow.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ad-Popper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdBars.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdBreak.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdBureau.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdDestroyer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adintelligence.AproposToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adlogix Browser Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adlogix.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Admanager Controller.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Admess.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Admilli Service.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdPlus-SurferBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdRoar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adrotator.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdShooter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adtomi.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adultlinks Quickbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adultlinks.Quickbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adultlinks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Advanced Searchbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Advertbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Advertising.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adviva.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AdvSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Advware.BetterInternet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ADWARE.BINET.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adware.FOne.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Adware.HotSearchBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AFA Internet Enhancement.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ahead Nero Burning Rom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Alexa Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Alexa.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\All-In-One Telcom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AllCyberSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Altnet Software.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Altnet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AltnetBDE.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AlwaysUpdatedNews.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Alyon.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Andlotsmore.com dialler.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AntiLamer Light.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AntivirusGold.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aornum.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Apropos.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ares.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AsianRaw Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Atwola Cookie.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aureate-Radiate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aureate Group Mail.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aureate or Radiate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Aureate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AutoSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\AutoUpdate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Avenue Media.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Azesearch Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BackDoor-BDI.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Agent.EN.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Delf.is.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Hackdoor.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Jeem.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Prorat.16.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Rbot.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.Thunk.E.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Backdoor.win32.bifrose.d.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BackWeb Lite.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BackWeb.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BargainBuddy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BDE Projector.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BDHelper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BDPlugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BDSearch Plugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BearShare.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Begin2search.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Belcaro GoldenRetriever.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Berbew Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BFast.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BHO_DealHelper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bho_SEP.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bho_SideFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BigTrafficNetwork.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bikinidesk.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BingoFun Games.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BlazeFind.Bridge.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BlazeFind.Browserhelper2.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BlazeFind.SearchEnhancer.ISTbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BlazeFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BlazingTools Perfect Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Blondes.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bluemountain.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bokja NetInfo.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BonziBuddy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BookedSpace.Remanent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BookedSpace.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BPS Spyware Remover.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bridge.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Brilliant Digital.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BroadCastPC.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserAid.Featured-Results.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserAid.INetP.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserAid.RunDLL16.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserAid.SearchandClick.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserAid.Startium.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserAid.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserPal.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BrowserToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BuddyLinks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BuddyMediaBHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bulla.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Bullguard Popup Ad.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BullsEye Network.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BullsEye.CashBack.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BullsEye.eXact Advertising.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BullsEye.eXact.ISEXEng.Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\BullsEye.NaviSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\C-Dilla.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\C2.lop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CallingHome.biz.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Carpe Diem.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Carpediem.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CAS.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Cashback.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CasinoClient.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CasinoOnNet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CasinoPalazzo.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Central-24 Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CES webmail.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Claria.Dashbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Claria.Precision Time.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Claria.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Claria.Weatherscope.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClearSearch.Net.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CleverIEHooker.Jeired.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClickAgents.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClickAlchemy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClickSpring.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClickSpring_MediaTickets.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClickSpring_PurityScan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Clickyes2enter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClimaxBucks.InternetOptimizer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ClipGenie.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Clkoptimizer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Clocksync.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Comedy-Planet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Comet Cursor.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Comet Systems.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Comload.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Commander Toolbar.txt


----------



## Markskib

c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for About Blank.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for BC Computing spy software.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for IGetNet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for Keyloggers.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for MBP dialers.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for SBSoft.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components For Spectorsoft.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Common Components for Transponders.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CommonName.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Comsoft.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Conducent FlexPak.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Conducent TimeSink.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ConfuSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Connector Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CoolSavings.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CoolWebSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CoreMetrics.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Coulomb Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Coulomb Ltd.Content Access Plugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CouponAge.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CouponsAndOffers.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CrackSpider.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CrazyWinnings.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Crush.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\CustomToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Cydoor.TOPicks.a.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Cydoor.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Daily Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DailyWinner.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DailyWinnerBHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Daosearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DAP.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dapsol Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dapsol.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DashBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Date Regon.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DateMaker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DCON.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DealHelper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DelfinProject.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Derbiz.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Desktop Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialer.Axload.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialer.IEDisco.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialer.Scom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialer.UDconnect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialer2004.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DialerData Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DialerMaker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DialerOffline.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dialerplatform.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DialXS.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Diamond Deal Casino.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Divago.Surfairy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DivX Pro 5.1.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Dluca-M.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Domain Sponsor Cookie.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DoubleClick.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Download Accelerator Plus ads.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Download Accelerator.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Downloader.Lunii.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DownloadPlus.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DownloadReceiver.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DownloadWare.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DSO Exploit.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DSSAgent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DyFuCA.InternetOptimizer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\DyFuCA.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\E2G.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\E2Give.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EasyBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EasySearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EasyWebSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eBates MoneyMaker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eBates.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eBayToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eBlaster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eGroup.InstantAccess.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eGroupDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Elite toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EliteBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Elitum.EliteBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Emesx.dll.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\emusic.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EnConfidence.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ePlugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ErrorGuard.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ESP Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eSyndicate BHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eUniverse.IncrediFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eUniverse.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eUniverse.UpdMgr.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EverAd.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eXact Advertising.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eXact ISEXEng.Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ExactSearchBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Excite.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ExDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ezCyberSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EzSearchbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\eZula HotText.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\EzuLa.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\F__kSite.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FactoryNetwork Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Fairtale Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Farmmext.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Farsighter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Fast Video Player Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FastClick.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Fastfind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FastSeeker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Fastvideoplayer dialler.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FastVideoPlayer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FavoriteMan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FCI.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FileFreedom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FindSpy.A.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FindWhateverNow.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FizzleWizzle Search Bar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FlashEnhancer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FlashenhancerBHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FlashGet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FlashTrack.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Flingstone Infamous Downloader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Flyswat.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Forbes.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Free Scratch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FreeConnectLtd.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FreeScratchAndWin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FreeScratchCards.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Fresh Bar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Funny Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FunWeb.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\FunWebProducts.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN-eWallet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN-Supported Software.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN.DashBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN.Date Manager.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN.Precision Time.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN.Screen Scenes.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GAIN.Weatherscope.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GameSpy Arcade.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Gator.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GetMirar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GigaTech SuperBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GigexAgent-SpeedDelivery.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Global Netcom Inc.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GlobalCS Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GlobalDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GloboSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Gloggle.Shing.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Gloogle Downloader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GMSoft Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GogoTools.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GoHip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GoIndirect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Golden Eye.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Golden Palace Casino.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GoZilla.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Grip Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Grokster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\GSIM.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\H@tKeysH@@k.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hacker.ag.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Haczyk.Ulubione.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HalfLemon.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HangUpTeam.TechnicRat.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Haxdoor-H.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hellz Little Spy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hi-Wire.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hijacker.IEHost.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HitBox.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HitHopper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HitsLink.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Holystic-Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Holystic.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HomepageProtector.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hot_Pleasure.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hotsearchbar Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HotSearchBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hungry Hands porn hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HungryHands BHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HuntBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\HuntToolBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Huysuzseks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Hyperlinker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ibero Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IberoDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IBIS Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\icannnews.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ICOO Loader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IE Access.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IE Driver.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IE Plugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ie2bar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEAccess.IEDial.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEFeats.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEHijacker.Find4u.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEHijacker.HereToFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEHijacker.Hotoffers.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEHijacker.richfind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEHIjacker.SearchExe.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEHijacker.ZestyFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IELoader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEMenuExtension Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEPageHelper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IEPlugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IESearchToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\iGetNet.Natural Language Navigation.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IGetNet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ILookup.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ILookup.Vroomsearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ImIServer IEPlugin.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IncrediFindBHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\InetSpeak.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Instafinder.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Instant Access.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IntermixMedia.KeenValue.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Internet Washer Pro.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\InternetDelivery.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\InternetOptimizer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\InternetWasher.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IntexusDial.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IPinsight.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\iSearch desktop search.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\iSearch Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\iSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.ISTactiveX.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.ISTbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.ISTsvc.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.ISTsvc_Updater.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.PowerScan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.SideFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.Slotch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISearchTech.YSB.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\istbar.dotcomToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISTbar.Slotch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\istbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ISTbar.XXXToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\IwantSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\iWon.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Jeem.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Jeired.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Jraun.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\KazaaLite.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Kazoom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\KeenValue PerfectNav.txt


----------



## Markskib

c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\KeenValue.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\KEXplorer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\KeyCaptor.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Keyhost Hijacker - JRaun.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Klez.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LimeShop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Limewire.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LinkGrabber 99.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LinkMaker Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LinkMaker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LinkSynergy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Locators.com Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Look2Me.Topconverting.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Look2Me.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Lop.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Lop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LoudMarketing.WinFavorites.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Lovefreegames Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Lycos Sidesearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Lycos.SideSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\LZIO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MagicControl.Agent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MagicControl.Av.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MagicControl.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MagicControl.WinMgts.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MainPean Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Mainpean Stardialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MainPean.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MakeThemCry.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Malware.Psguard.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Malware.TopAntiSpyware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MarketDart.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Marketscore Internet Accelerator.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Marketscore Netsetter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Marketscore(Netsetter).txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Masta Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Mastacash.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MatrixDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Maxifiles.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Media Pass.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Media Tickets.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaBuddy (FileFreedom).txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaCharger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaGateway.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaLoads Enhanced.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaMotor.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaPass.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaPlex.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaTicket.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaTickets.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MediaUpdate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MegaSearch Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Megasearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Memory Watcher.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MemoryMeter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MemoryWatcher.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Metadirect hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Metadirect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\metareward.com Cookie.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MicroGaming.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\midADdle.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Mindset Interactive - Favoriteman.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MiniBug.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Mirar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MoeMoney.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MOM.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MoneyTree.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Morpheus.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MPGCom Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MSConnect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MSView.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MX-Targeting.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\My Daily Horoscope.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\My Search.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\My Way.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\myDoom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MyNetProtector.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MyPointsPointAlert.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\MySearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\n-CASE.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NaughtyPops.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NavExcel.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NavHelper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NaviSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Navpmc.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\nCASE.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NeededWare.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Neo Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netpal.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NetRatings Premeter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NetRatings.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netservices BV.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netsonic.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netster Searchbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netvenda.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netvision Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Netword Agent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network Essentials.Hopper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network Essentials.ScBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network Essentials.Search-Exe.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network Essentials.SmartpopOops.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network Essentials.SmartPops.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network Essentials.WindowEnhancer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Network1.Popups.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NetworkEssentials.SCBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NetworkEssentials.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\New.net.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NewDotNet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NewsUpdate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NJStar Asian Explorer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NN_Bar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NoCreditCard Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NowBox.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NV-Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\NVDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Oemji Bar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Oemji Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OfferAgent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OffshoreClicks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\One2one Viewer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OnFlow.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OnlDial.MaConnect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OnlDial.Ole.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OnWebMedia.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Oodlz.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OpenSite.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OpinionBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OrbitExplorer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OutLaster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Overpro.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\OverPro.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\P2P Networking.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ParisVoyeur Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PeopleOnPage.Apropos.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PeopleOnPage.AproposMedia.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PeopleOnPage.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PeoplePC Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Peper Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Peper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Perfect Keylogger Lite.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Perfect Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Phony search redirector.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Piratos.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PKings-IEHelper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Pops-Stop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Pops Stop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PopUpDefence.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Popuper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Popuppers Advertising.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Porn Dialer 5-2-46-112.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Porn Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\pornbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PowerReg Scheduler.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PowerSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Powerstrip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PrecisionPop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PrecisionTime.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Preview AdService.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ProDyne Webinstall.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PromulGate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Prutect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PSGuard Desktop Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PSGuard.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Puper.UpdateSearches.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\PurityScan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\QaBar-Adult Links Toolband.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\QaBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Qcbar.AdultLinks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\QHosts.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Qidion Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Quicknavigate Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\QuickPage.SwitchDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\QuickSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Radlight 3 PRO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Radlight Divx Player.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RadLight Media Player.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Radlight.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RapidBlaster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RasDial.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RCPrograms.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Redhotnetworks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RedV.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Regsync.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RelatedLinks BHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RelatedLinks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Remote Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ReplaceSearch.BHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Rex Services.Adtrojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RichFind.Q.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RightFinder.txt


----------



## Markskib

c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RiverSoftware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Roings.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Rsync.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Ruboskizo.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RVP.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\RXToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Rydial.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Safecast.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Safeguard Protect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SafeSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SafeSurfing.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SahAgent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SandBoxer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SaveNow - WhenUSave.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SaveNow.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Scam.Trackzapper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SCBAR.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SDBot.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Search-Pounder.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Search Assistant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Search Miracle.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Search Relevancy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Search Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Searchalot.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchAndClick.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchbarCash.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchCentrix.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchEnhancement hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchEnhancement.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchExe.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchFast.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchForIt Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Searchforit.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchForIt.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Searchit.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchMaid.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchMiracle.EliteBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Searchmiracle.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchPounders Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchRelevancy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchSquire.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchV.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\searchwww.hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SearchWWW.IEToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SecondThought.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Secret-Crush.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SecretCrush.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Security iGuard.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\seekseek hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Seeq Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Sesso.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SexCounter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Sexfiles Dialers.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SexFiles.nu.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SexList.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SexTracker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShareDocs.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShopAtHome.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShopAtHomeSelect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShopForGood.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShopNav Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShopNav.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShopNavSearch.Srng.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ShowBehind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\sICRO Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SideFind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SideSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SinSource.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Slagent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SlimFTP.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SlotchBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SmartBrowser.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SmartPops - Network Essentials.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SmitFraud.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Softomate Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Specific911 Hijack.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Spector Pro Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpediaBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Speedblaster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpeedDelivery.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Spy Recon Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyArsenal HomeKeylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyBlast.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyBuddy Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyDeleter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyKeylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyKiller 2005.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpyPC Keylogger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpySheriff.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Spyware.Perezzz.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpywareNo.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SpywareNuker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SquireSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Srng.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\StarInstall(MainPean).txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Startnow.Hyperbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Startpage.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Starware Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Starware.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Statblaster.MemoryWatcher.b.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Statblaster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\StoolBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\StopPop.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Strip Player.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SubSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SunInfoConnect.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SupaSeek.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Super-gals.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Super-spider Hijacker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SuperBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Superlogy.com.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Supersmileys.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SupremeSpy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SureBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Surf Accuracy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Surfairy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SurfAssistant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Surfbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SurfSideKick.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SwimSuitNetwork.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SwitchDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SyncroAd.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SySsfitb.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\System Soap Pro.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\System Soap.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\System Spy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\System1060.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SysWeb-Telecom Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SysWebTelecom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\SyvumClickTM.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TafBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Target Saver.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TargetNet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Targetsaver.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Targetsoft.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TeenXXX (TinyBar).txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Teknum Updater.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TestTimer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TheSearchMall.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TIB Browser.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TIBS Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TIBS dialers.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TIBS Premium Rate Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TIBS Premium Rate Dialler.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TightVNC.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Timbuktu Pro.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Timesink.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TinTel dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TinTel.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TinyBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Tinyo.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ToolbarCC.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TopConverting Crazywinnings.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TopConverting Downloader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Topconverting.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TOPicks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TopMoxie.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TopPicks.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TopRebates.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TopSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TrafficHog.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Ahexe.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Alchemy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.BI.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Bolger.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Ceres.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.LocalNRD.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Multimpp.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.MXTarget.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Pynix.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Speer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.Twain-tech.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Transponder.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Troj.Dloader.FQ.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan-Downloader-Hidden.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan-Downloader-Stubby.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan-Fake Warning.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan Common Components.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan Downloader Apher.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan drsnsrch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Banker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.CallingHome.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Delf.IT.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Dialer.FU.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.DNS Changer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.BHOmod.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.CT.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.Domcom.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.FH.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.FQ.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.Pacimedia.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Downloader.Small.BDZ.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Dropper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Drsnsrch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Dumaru.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.FakeAlert.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.FakeSpy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.FavAdd.ae.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Favadd.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Hacktool.Rootkit.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Pakes.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Popuper.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Proxy.BK.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Proxy.Webber.O.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Sheldor.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Spywad.A.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.StartPage.BN.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.startpage.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Stubby.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Win32.Revop.c.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Win32.Sdbot-QG.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Trojan.Wuviewer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TSCash.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Tubby Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TubbyBHO.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TurboDownload.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TV Media Display.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TvMedia.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Twain-tech.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TwainTech.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Twister.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\TX4.BrowserAd.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\UCmore.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\UKVideo2 Dialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Unknown Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ValueAd.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VBouncer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Virtual Bouncer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VirtualBouncer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Virtumonde.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VLoading.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\vx2 (Transponder).txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2 Transponder variant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2.aBetterInternet.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2.BTGrab.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2.DealsOnline.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2.Host.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2.LocalNRD.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\VX2.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\W32.Bagle.I.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\W32.HLLW.Xolox.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WareOut.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Web3000.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebDialer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebHancer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebInstall.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebRebates.TopRebates.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebRebates.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebSearch Toolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WebTrends live.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.ClockSync.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.Control.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.DesktopToolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.SaveNow.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.Search.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenU.WeatherCast.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenUSave.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WhenUSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WildMedia.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WildTangent.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win-Spy.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.Backdoor.Jeem.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\win32.blaster.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.Downloader.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.LolaWeb.Trojan.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\win32.mydoom.p@mm.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.Netsky.B.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.Perfiler.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.Sasser.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.Welchia.B.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Win32.winshow.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WinAD.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WindowEnhancer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Windows AdControl.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WindUpdate.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WindUpdates.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WinFavorites.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Wink.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Winpage Blocker.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Winpup.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Winpup32.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WinTools.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Wishbone.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Wowvirgins.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\WurldMedia.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Xrenoder.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Xupiter.OrbitExplorer.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Xupiter.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\XXXDIAL.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\XXXtoolbar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\YourSiteBar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ZANGO Search Assistant.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Zango.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Zestyfind.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ZipClix.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\Zoombar.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Description\ZSearch.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Loading Index.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\NoItems Index.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Notify.wav
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Report Spyware.htm


----------



## Markskib

c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Report.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Restore Spyware.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Restore.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Settings Browser Helper Objects.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Settings Internet Explorer.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\Includes\Settings Startup Program.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\InstallResource.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\iss_sm.ico
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat1.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat11.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat12.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat13.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat14.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat2.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat3.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\spyblpat4.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\sum.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\support.ico
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\support_sm.ico
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\UserGuide\cdaschk.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\UserGuide\cybdefantispy.set
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\uwcdspat.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\uwcdspat.dat.04.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\uwcdspat.dat.05.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\uwcdspat.dat.06.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\uwfile.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\virusdata0.dat.03.unzip.txt
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpdateHost.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\antivir.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat1.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat11.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat12.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat13.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat14.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat2.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat3.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdaspat4.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdavpat.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\cdiss03.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\tmp\cdavpat.dat.04
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\tmp\cdavpat.dat.05
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\tmp\cdavpat.dat.06
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\tmp\virusdata0.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\WsLiveUpFiles\virusdata0.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\wslvucfg.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\History\2010-07-03.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\History\2010-07-04.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Html\Quarantine Index.html
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\DelayLoad.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Explorer Bars.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Explorer Plugins.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Hosts.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Extensions.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Main.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Menubar.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Plugins.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Searchbar.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\IE Toolbar.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\NT Run.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Run.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\RunOnce.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\RunOnceEx.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\RunServices.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Service.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Shell.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\Startup.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\URLSearchHooks.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Shield\WinLogon.dat
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\{9C118E84-5E73-4971-B7A5-BCA416408CDE}\Status.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\14.tmp
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\antivir.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdav14.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVcfg.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVFS.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVFS.inf
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVFS.INF.OLD
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVFS.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVFS32.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVFS64.sys
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdavpat.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdavpat.dat.04
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdavpat.dat.05
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdavpat.dat.06
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVSettings.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CDAVUpdateHost.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdiss03.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdissversion.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\cdspnsrv.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CybDefAV.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CybDefAVUI.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CybDefExt.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\CyberDefenderEDC.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\DisableWindowsFirewall.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Download\antivir.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Download\cdavpat.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Download\cdavpat.dat.04
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Download\cdavpat.dat.05
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Download\cdavpat.dat.06
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Download\virusdata0.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\EnableWindowsFirewall.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Html\History eMail.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Html\History File.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Html\Loading Index.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Html\NoItems Index.htm
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\Html\Notify.wav
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\inst64.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-13.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-15.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-16.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-17.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-18.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-19.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-20.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-22.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-23.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-24.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-25.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-26.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-27.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-28.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-29.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-06-30.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-07-01.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-07-03.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-07-04.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-07-08.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-07-10.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UpdateHistory\2010-07-11.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UserGuide\CybDefAV.set
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\UserGuide\CybDefAVchk.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\uwcdsoe.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\uwcdsolk.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\uwhook32.dll
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\virusdata0.dat.03
c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiVirus\wslvucfg.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\cdinstx.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\cdinstx.log
c:\program files\CyberDefender\cdrun.exe
c:\program files\CyberDefender\eula.rtf
c:\program files\CyberDefender\InstallModule\SecurityToolbar\CSIDL_LOCAL_APPDATA\CyberDefender\st.ico
c:\program files\CyberDefender\InstallModule\SecurityToolbar\CSIDL_LOCAL_APPDATA\CyberDefender\UserGuide\cybdefstbar.set
c:\program files\CyberDefender\InstallModule\SecurityToolbar\CSIDL_LOCAL_APPDATA\CyberDefender\UserGuide\stbarchk.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\SecurityStatus.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\UserGuide\CybDefISS.set
c:\program files\CyberDefender\UserGuide\CybDefISSchk.ini
c:\program files\CyberDefender\VistaAdmin.exe
c:\windows\system32\tmp.reg

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_CDLauncher
-------\Legacy_CDASPROT
-------\Legacy_CDLauncher
-------\Service_CDLauncher
-------\Service_CDASPROT
-------\Service_CDLauncher


(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2010-06-12 to 2010-07-12  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2010-07-11 19:35 . 2010-07-11 19:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-07-11 19:07 . 2010-04-29 20:39	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-07-11 19:07 . 2010-04-29 20:39	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-07-05 04:29 . 2010-07-05 04:29	552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2010-06-27 08:22 . 2010-06-27 08:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe
2010-06-15 22:40 . 2008-09-09 02:38	88576	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AntiXPVSTFix.exe
2010-06-15 22:02 . 2010-06-16 10:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\LMI5.tmp
2010-06-13 20:12 . 2010-06-13 20:11	96200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\CDAVFS.sys
2010-06-13 20:11 . 2010-06-13 20:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Authentium
2010-06-12 18:35 . 2010-06-12 18:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\PCHealth

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-07-12 00:01 . 2003-12-02 00:28	162816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
2010-07-11 18:42 . 2004-08-18 01:09	77312	-c--a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2010-07-08 13:04 . 2010-07-08 13:04	664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.tmp
2010-07-08 13:04 . 2007-06-25 15:55	664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2010-06-19 19:01 . 2009-12-09 23:35	87	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\jagex_runescape_preferences2.dat
2010-06-19 19:00 . 2008-11-08 15:34	45	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2010-06-16 02:17 . 2008-05-16 16:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Canon
2010-06-16 02:13 . 2004-01-05 21:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Works
2010-06-14 18:54 . 2009-06-15 15:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\WebEx
2010-06-13 16:56 . 2009-10-04 22:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Coupons
2010-06-13 16:54 . 2003-12-02 20:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Real
2010-06-13 16:53 . 2010-01-11 20:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\UnHackMe
2010-05-04 17:20 . 2004-02-06 23:05	832512	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2010-05-04 17:20 . 2009-05-25 11:14	78336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieencode.dll
2010-05-04 17:20 . 2003-12-02 00:28	17408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2010-05-02 05:22 . 2003-12-02 00:28	1851264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2010-04-20 05:30 . 2003-12-02 00:28	285696	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2002-09-11 14:26 . 2004-08-18 03:20	63730	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
2010-01-11 20:10 . 2010-01-11 20:10	2	--shatr-	c:\windows\winstart.bat
2006-03-15 19:15 . 2006-03-15 18:54	405952	-csh--w-	c:\windows\system32\kmllm.tmp
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}"= "c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll" [2009-09-19 3962184]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CD24EB02-9831-4838-99D0-726D411B1328}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6}"= "c:\documents and settings\AAA Action\Local Settings\Application Data\CyberDefender\cdmyidd.dll" [2009-09-19 3962184]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{a26503fe-b3b8-4910-a9dc-9cbd25c6b8d6}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{CD24EB02-9831-4838-99D0-726D411B1328}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Cdmyidd.SecurityToolbar]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ezShieldProtector for Px"="c:\windows\system32\ezSP_Px.exe" [2002-08-20 40960]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\AutorunsDisabled
DllCmd32.lnk - c:\jetnt\DLLCMD32.EXE [2004-9-28 8192]
HP LaserJet 3100 Status.lnk - c:\jetnt\JETSTAT.EXE [2004-9-28 104960]
Microsoft Broadband Networking.lnk - c:\windows\Installer\{8CC15633-2327-43F4-BA85-B83FDB4B59BE}\_18be6784.exe [2004-8-17 25214]
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-2-13 83360]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ   	autocheck autochk *\0stera\0cdasnative

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
SecurityProviders	msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll, zwebauth.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\KernelFaultCheck]
c:\windows\system32\dumprep 0 -k [X]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
2008-04-14 00:12	15360	------w-	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ezShieldProtector for Px]
2002-08-20 18:29	40960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ezSP_Px.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HotKeysCmds]
2003-04-07 07:07	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\services]
"gusvc"=3 (0x3)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNUtil.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNTray.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNCfg.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Broadband Networking\\MSBNUpdate.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dplaysvr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=

R1 js1284;js1284;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JS1284.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 76848]
R1 jsmux;jsmux;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSMUX.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 64336]
R1 jsscan;jsscan;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSSCAN.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 69088]
R2 jsfax;jsfax;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSFAX.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 64640]
R2 jspclcap;jspclcap;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSPCLCAP.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 55200]
R2 Viewpoint Manager Service;Viewpoint Manager Service;c:\program files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe [6/5/2009 6:00 AM 24652]
R2 vseamps;vseamps;c:\program files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe [4/8/2010 3:46 PM 117288]
R2 vsedsps;vsedsps;c:\program files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe [4/8/2010 3:46 PM 117288]
R2 vseqrts;vseqrts;c:\program files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe [4/8/2010 3:46 PM 154152]
S3 CDAVFS;CDAVFS;c:\windows\system32\drivers\CDAVFS.sys [6/13/2010 3:12 PM 96200]
S3 MSFT43XX;Microsoft Wireless Notebook Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mn720-50.sys [6/16/2004 11:02 PM 338176]
S3 SPCP825K;Sunplus Serial port driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SPCP825K.sys [12/19/2005 5:02 PM 26624]
S4 jsdbg;jsdbg;c:\windows\system32\drivers\JSDBG.SYS [9/28/2004 8:30 AM 37168]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = iexplore
TCP: {11C919AC-AB31-40D4-8E2C-60FFBE3272A2} = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
TCP: {A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B} = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

SafeBoot-klmdb.sys
MSConfigStartUp-CyberDefender Early Detection Center - c:\program files\CyberDefender\AntiSpyware\_cdas13.exe
AddRemove-{AC5352DA-F4F2-4A59-A1BF-41546342746B} - c:\program files\CyberDefender\cdinstx.exe



**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-07-11 20:03
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...  

scanning hidden autostart entries ... 

scanning hidden files ...  

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3240891775-46176967-1334722314-1005\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(364)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetnt\jsdaemon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
c:\program files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
c:\program files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-07-11  20:08:21 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2010-07-12 01:08

Pre-Run: 225,878,016 bytes free
Post-Run: 184,639,488 bytes free

WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn

- - End Of File - - 2FECFC03352EB438AB3D130E02357032


----------



## Markskib

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:11:21 PM, on 7/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17055)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{11C919AC-AB31-40D4-8E2C-60FFBE3272A2}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B}: NameServer = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: jsdaemon - JetFax, Inc. - c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Music\SSSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Photo\appsrv\PhotoAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: vseamps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
O23 - Service: vsedsps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
O23 - Service: vseqrts - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe

--
End of file - 5095 bytes


----------



## Markskib

Seems to have worked I do not seem to have the redirect problem anymore . If you happen to see any problems and have any suggestions I would love to hear them. Thank you very much for your time and patience.


----------



## johnb35

How in the heck did you get infected with so much stuff?  Until I can go through your log can you provide an uninstall list using hijackthis?

Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click on save list, save the log and then copy and paste it back here.

Also Download and run Ccleaner from here.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Click up top right where it says download latest version and install it.  Then set up the options that are checked in the attached image and then click on run cleaner.  This will delete all the old temp files and such.


----------



## Markskib

Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.1.3
Adobe Shockwave Player
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
AVSDK5
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
GearDrvs
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
JetSuite Pro for the HP LaserJet 3100
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Memory Stick Formatter
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Broadband Networking
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office XP Media Content
Microsoft Office XP Small Business
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
MoodLogic
MyIdentityDefender Toolbar (CyberDefender Corporation)
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
OpenMG Secure Module 3.3.01
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
QuickBooks Basic 2002
Quicken 2004
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
SHARP OZ/ZQ-590A PC Software
SonicStage 1.6.00
Sony Certificate PCH
Sony Video Shared Library
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB980182)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VAIO BrightColor Wallpaper
VAIO Help and Support
VAIO Media 2.6
VAIO Media Integrated Server 2.6
VAIO Media Redistribution 2.6
VAIO Registration
VAIO Remote Commander Utility 6.2
VAIO Survey Standalone
VAIO System Information
VC 9.0 Runtime
Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
Viewpoint Media Player (Remove Only)
ViewSonic Monitor Drivers
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## johnb35

Please remove these programs by using add/remove programs in control panel.

Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
MyIdentityDefender Toolbar (CyberDefender Corporation)  Hopefully this will uninstall since it is part of the infection.
Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
Viewpoint Media Player (Remove Only)

Then go here to download the latest version of Java.

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## Markskib

johnb35 said:


> Please remove these programs by using add/remove programs in control panel.
> 
> Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03
> Java(TM) 6 Update 13
> Java(TM) 6 Update 7
> MyIdentityDefender Toolbar (CyberDefender Corporation)  Hopefully this will uninstall since it is part of the infection.
> Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
> Viewpoint Media Player (Remove Only)
> 
> Then go here to download the latest version of Java.
> 
> http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp





Yes MyIdentityDefender Toolbar (CyberDefender Corporation) did uninstall.
And I did install the latest version of java. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## johnb35

Please rerun hijackthis and place a check next to the following entry.

O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\

Then click on fix checked at the bottom.

If I were you I would consider changing your antivirus to a more reputable program and uninstall your current one.  You have 4 good free reputable programs to choose from or buy a paid version of many available.

AVG - which I use and install on all my clients computers
AVIRA
AVAST
Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Markskib

johnb35 said:


> Please rerun hijackthis and place a check next to the following entry.
> 
> O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\
> 
> Then click on fix checked at the bottom.
> 
> If I were you I would consider changing your antivirus to a more reputable program and uninstall your current one.  You have 4 good free reputable programs to choose from or buy a paid version of many available.
> 
> AVG - which I use and install on all my clients computers
> AVIRA
> AVAST
> Microsoft Security Essentials.



When I ran combofix it deleted Cyberdefender (my antivirus program) minus a couple of shortcuts that no longer function so I deleted them. I am downloading AVG currently freeware. Do you suggest the full version?


----------



## Markskib

I decided to go with Microsoft Security Essentials instead or at least temporarily. And it already discovered a trojan and removed it. Trojan:Win32/Malagent. I will keep my fingers crossed. Any other suggestions? Thank you for the help.


----------



## johnb35

Cyberdefender is actually bad software thats why it got removed.  You aren't the only person that got hit with this.  Look here.

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/cyberdefender-c95821.html


I thought you were running Authentium because of these files.  Did you used to run it?  

O23 - Service: vseamps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
O23 - Service: vsedsps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
O23 - Service: vseqrts - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe

We need to get them removed. 

Go into add/remove programs and uninstall this entry

AVSDK5

reboot the machine and post a fresh hijackthis log.


----------



## Markskib

I am not sure if that was something the cyberdefender tech downloaded to help him remove the last problem I had. The company would remote fix my computer for me (this was one thing I enjoyed being able to watch them clean the computer and learn as much as I could). I think there software sucked and they were just selling the tech support packages. Their software would allow a number of threats through than thier tech's look like your hero when they clean your computer and it seems to run faster.Anyway enuff of a rant about cyberscammers.

I tried to find AVSDK5 in add/remove in control panel and couldn't find it. I did a search and came up with
AthentiumExeption.ini     C:WINDOWS   1kb   configuration settings   7/11/2010 3:42
Athentium         Crogram Files\Common Files    File folder            6/13/2010  3:11
AthentiumExeption.ini    C:Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Progr... 1kb  Vir File 7/11/2010  3:42
eBlocsAthentium.dll.vir   C:Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Progr...  791 kb Vir File 6/13/2010 4:54


----------



## Markskib

Realized I had to delete/fix through HijackThis or at least I hope I was supposed to lol.Here is the updated log file,


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:06:05 PM, on 7/12/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17055)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSSE] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{11C919AC-AB31-40D4-8E2C-60FFBE3272A2}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B}: NameServer = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: jsdaemon - JetFax, Inc. - c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Music\SSSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Photo\appsrv\PhotoAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe

--
End of file - 5017 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Did you have hijackthis fix this entry?

O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\


If not, please do so now.


----------



## Markskib

I did as you asked but the file was not deleted. Not sure if this was expected,


----------



## Markskib

This is new file after trying to fix that file 3 times

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:18:48 PM, on 7/12/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.17055)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSSE] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{11C919AC-AB31-40D4-8E2C-60FFBE3272A2}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A744EB18-4B38-400C-BF1D-17400493164B}: NameServer = 71.250.0.12 71.242.0.12
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: jsdaemon - JetFax, Inc. - c:\jetNT\jsdaemon.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Music\SSSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Music Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-MusicServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Photo\appsrv\PhotoAppSrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Photo Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-PhotoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe

--
End of file - 5018 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Do a search for this filename

mllmk

and tell me where the locations of the file is besides c:\windows


You must manually delete these.


----------



## Markskib

Hit Start and than search and typed in both mllmk and Winlogon Notify came up with nothing. It didn't even list it as a folder in C.


----------



## Markskib

How do I manually delete this file (O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\)  if I do a search for said file and it does not come up?  I tried to fix it through HiJack but it didn't delete the file. Should I just leave it alone?


----------



## johnb35

Do you feel comfortable editing the registry?  It should get removed.  Click start, click run, type regedit, click ok.  Click the edit menu, click find.  IN the find what box type

mllmk

click find next.

It should only find one entry, right click, click on delete on that one entry only.

click on find next again.  It shouldn't find it again hopefully.


----------



## Markskib

johnb35 said:


> Do you feel comfortable editing the registry?  It should get removed.  Click start, click run, type regedit, click ok.  Click the edit menu, click find.  IN the find what box type
> 
> mllmk
> 
> click find next.
> 
> It should only find one entry, right click, click on delete on that one entry only.
> 
> click on find next again.  It shouldn't find it again hopefully.



Ok so I deleted mllmk. Searched for it again and there was some default file left over which I deleted also. There seems to be a lot of old programs in my registry that I no longer have including Authentium, Symantec, Trend micro,etc. Is this normal??


----------



## johnb35

You can use ccleaner to clear out all that leftover data. 

Open Ccleaner, click on Registry on the left, make sure all boxes are checked and then click on scan for issues, when its done scanning click on fix issues.  You may have to do that a few times to get everything cleaned out.


----------



## Markskib

johnb35 said:


> You can use ccleaner to clear out all that leftover data.
> 
> Open Ccleaner, click on Registry on the left, make sure all boxes are checked and then click on scan for issues, when its done scanning click on fix issues.  You may have to do that a few times to get everything cleaned out.



Ok all done. I feel like a kid at a candy store I have never done anything like this before and the fact that all this stuff was still on my computer even after Cyberdefender techs cleaned my computer several times makes me feel like an idiot for trusting them in the firstplace. John you have done more to help me and educate me in 2 days than that company did in a year. Thank you. I am also considering starting to use firefox. Is it really that good ??


----------



## johnb35

Firefox is less prone to malware infections than Internet Explorer is.  However, its just a matter of educating yourself on where and where not to go online.  

I've made a sticky thread about the major brands of antivirus/malware/firewall programs with recommendations.

http://www.computerforum.com/166728-list-security-programs-use.html

I would not recommend downloading any software that is not in this thread unless it's something new that just came out or have ran it by us here at the forum.


----------



## Charibalm225

*After Scan Log*

ComboFix 12-10-17.05 - C Dogg 10/17/2012  14:42:52.1.1 - x86
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic   6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.447.136 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\43DEXN0S\ComboFix.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
C:\DFRABF4.tmp
c:\progra~1\WEBFET~2\bar\1.bin\ybBAr.dll
c:\program files\FunWebProducts
c:\program files\MyWebSearch
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\chrome\M3FFXTBR.JAR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3PATCH.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\CHROME.MANIFEST
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\chrome\M3FFXTBR.JAR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3HKSTUB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3IMSTUB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3PSSAVR.SCR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3REGHK.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3REPROX.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3RESTUB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3SCHMON.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\F3WPHOOK.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3AUXSTB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3HIGHIN.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3IDLE.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3IMPIPE.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3MEDINT.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3MSg.dll
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SKPLAY.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SLSRCH.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSMLBTN.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEPLG.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSSVC.EXE
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\NPMYWEBS.DLL
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\chrome\M3FFXTBR.JAR
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\F3BKGERR.JPG
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\F3SPACER.WMV
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\F3WALLPP.DAT
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\FWPBUDDY.PNG
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\INSTALL.RDF
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Avatar\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHECKERS.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\CHESS.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Game\REVERSI.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\gen1\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\CM.ICO
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\MFC.ICO
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\PSS.ICO
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\SMILEY.ICO
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\WB.ICO
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\icons\ZWINKY.ICO
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\IE9Mesg\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\jsifb\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Message\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\DOG.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\FISH.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\KUNGFU.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\LIFEGARD.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\MAID.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\MAILBOX.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\OPERA.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\ROBOT.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\SEDUCT.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Notifier\SURFER.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Overlay\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\Settings\s_pid.dat
c:\program files\MyWebSearch\bar\wbnotify\COMMON.F3S
c:\program files\ShoppingReport
c:\program files\TelevisionFanaticEI
c:\program files\UNWISE.EXE
c:\program files\WebfettiIE\bar\1.bin\ybBAr.dll
c:\program files\WebfettiIE\bar\1.bin\ybSRcas.dll
c:\programdata\2ACA5CC3-0F83-453D-A079-1076FE1A8B65
c:\programdata\ZangoSA
c:\programdata\ZangoSA\ZangoSA.dat
c:\programdata\ZangoSA\ZangoSA_kyf.dat
c:\programdata\ZangoSA\ZangoSAAbout.mht
c:\programdata\ZangoSA\ZangoSAau.dat
c:\programdata\ZangoSA\ZangoSAEula.mht
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\Logs\2009-01-13 16-35-220.log
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\filelist.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-0.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-1.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-10.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-100.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-101.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-102.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-103.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-104.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-105.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-106.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-107.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-108.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-109.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-11.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-110.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-111.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-112.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-113.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-114.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-115.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-116.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-117.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-118.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-119.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-12.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-120.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-121.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-122.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-123.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-124.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-125.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-126.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-127.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-128.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-129.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-13.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-130.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-131.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-132.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-133.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-134.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-135.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-136.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-137.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-138.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-139.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-14.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-140.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-141.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-142.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-143.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-144.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-145.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-146.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-147.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-148.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-149.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-15.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-150.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-151.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-152.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-153.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-154.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-155.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-156.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-157.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-158.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-159.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-16.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-160.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-161.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-162.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-163.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-164.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-165.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-166.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-167.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-168.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-169.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-17.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-170.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-171.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-172.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-173.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-174.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-175.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-176.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-177.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-178.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-179.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-18.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-180.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-181.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-182.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-183.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-184.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-185.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-186.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-187.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-188.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-189.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-19.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-190.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-191.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-192.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-193.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-194.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-195.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-196.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-197.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-198.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-199.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-2.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-20.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-200.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-201.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-202.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-203.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-204.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-205.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-206.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-207.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-208.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-209.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-21.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-210.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-211.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-212.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-213.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-214.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-215.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-216.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-217.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-218.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-219.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-22.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-220.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-221.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-222.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-223.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-224.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-225.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-226.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-227.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-228.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-229.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-23.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-230.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-231.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-232.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-233.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-234.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-235.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-236.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-237.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-238.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-239.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-24.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-240.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-241.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-242.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-243.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-244.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-245.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-246.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-247.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-248.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-249.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-25.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-250.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-251.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-252.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-253.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-254.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-255.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-256.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-257.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-258.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-259.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-26.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-260.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-261.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-262.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-263.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-264.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-265.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-266.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-267.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-268.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-269.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-27.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-270.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-271.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-272.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-273.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-274.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-275.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-276.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-277.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-278.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-279.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-28.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-280.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-281.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-282.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-283.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-284.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-285.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-286.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-287.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-288.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-289.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-29.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-290.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-291.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-292.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-293.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-294.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-295.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-296.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-297.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-298.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-299.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-3.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-30.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-300.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-301.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-302.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-303.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-304.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-305.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-306.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-307.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-308.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-31.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-32.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-33.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-34.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-35.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-36.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-37.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-38.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-39.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-4.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-40.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-41.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-42.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-43.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-44.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-45.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-46.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-47.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-48.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-49.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-5.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-50.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-51.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-52.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-53.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-54.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-55.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-56.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-57.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-58.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-59.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-6.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-60.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-61.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-62.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-63.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-64.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-65.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-66.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-67.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-68.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-69.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-7.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-70.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-71.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-72.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-73.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-74.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-75.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-76.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-77.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-78.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-79.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-8.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-80.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-81.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-82.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-83.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-84.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-85.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-86.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-87.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-88.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-89.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-9.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-90.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-91.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-92.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-93.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-94.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-95.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-96.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-97.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-98.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\QuarantineW\2009-01-13 16-36-400\regb-99.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\ErrorRepairTool\resultsw.db
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\PriceGong
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\System Doctor Free
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\System Doctor Free\Logs\update.log
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\WeatherDPA
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\WeatherDPA\Weather\log.txt
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\WeatherDPA\Weather\WeatherStartup.xml
c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\Zango
c:\users\C Dogg\Toontown-setup.exe
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\f3initialsetup1.0.1.0.inf
c:\windows\security\Database\tmp.edb
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Service_MyWebSearchService
-------\Service_nvsvc
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2012-09-17 to 2012-10-17  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-10-17 20:06 . 2012-10-17 21:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Local\temp
2012-10-17 20:06 . 2012-10-17 20:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-10-17 17:52 . 2012-10-17 17:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2012-10-17 07:12 . 2012-10-17 07:12	56200	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{97FDEA30-A315-44C2-ACEF-2B85D6A2A554}\offreg.dll
2012-10-16 08:03 . 2012-09-19 05:59	6980552	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{97FDEA30-A315-44C2-ACEF-2B85D6A2A554}\mpengine.dll
2012-10-10 02:54 . 2012-06-02 00:02	985088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-10-10 02:54 . 2012-06-02 00:02	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2012-10-10 02:54 . 2012-06-02 00:02	133120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2012-10-10 02:53 . 2012-08-24 15:53	172544	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-10-10 02:53 . 2012-09-13 13:28	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-10-10 02:53 . 2012-08-29 11:27	3602816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-10-10 02:53 . 2012-08-29 11:27	3550080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-10-05 17:20 . 2012-10-05 17:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\353B7
2012-09-23 21:48 . 2012-09-23 21:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-07-24 18:44 . 2012-07-24 18:44	426184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-07-24 18:44 . 2011-05-24 15:10	70344	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-08-11 01:34 . 2012-01-05 01:55	161736	----a-w-	c:\program files\64res.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{edd4f682-e67a-4175-bb45-c4066da2f7d9}"= "c:\program files\OurBabyMaker_27\bar\1.bin\27SrcAs.dll" [2012-01-14 62864]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{edd4f682-e67a-4175-bb45-c4066da2f7d9}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}]
2010-12-08 19:22	2735200	----a-w-	c:\program files\Zynga\tbZyn1.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{f29557fd-78aa-40e6-aba8-9fa219764018}]
2010-12-09 18:51	3911776	----a-w-	c:\program files\Radio_TV_1\tbRadi.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}"= "c:\program files\Zynga\tbZyn1.dll" [2010-12-08 2735200]
"{f29557fd-78aa-40e6-aba8-9fa219764018}"= "c:\program files\Radio_TV_1\tbRadi.dll" [2010-12-09 3911776]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{f29557fd-78aa-40e6-aba8-9fa219764018}]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Webbrowser]
"{7B13EC3E-999A-4B70-B9CB-2617B8323822}"= "c:\program files\Zynga\tbZyn1.dll" [2010-12-08 2735200]
"{F29557FD-78AA-40E6-ABA8-9FA219764018}"= "c:\program files\Radio_TV_1\tbRadi.dll" [2010-12-09 3911776]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822}]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{f29557fd-78aa-40e6-aba8-9fa219764018}]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ   	autocheck autochk *\0cdasnative
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk]
path=c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk.CommonStartup
backupExtension=.CommonStartup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk]
backup=c:\windows\pss\Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk.CommonStartup
backupExtension=.CommonStartup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk]
path=c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk.CommonStartup
backupExtension=.CommonStartup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk]
backup=c:\windows\pss\InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk.CommonStartup
backupExtension=.CommonStartup
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AntiSpywareMaster
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BMN
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Bomgar_Cleanup_AF9057067030744]
del [X]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Bomgar_Cleanup_ZD9057864220962]
rd [X]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CyberDefender Early Detection Center
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CyberDefender Early Detection Center Upgrader
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RegistryBooster
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SystemDoctor Free
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2012-07-27 20:51	919008	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AppleSyncNotifier]
2011-04-20 17:48	58656	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\APSDaemon]
2011-11-02 05:25	59240	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ArcSoft Connection Service]
2008-11-20 16:06	178688	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2010]
2010-06-04 17:03	19303752	----a-w-	c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CDAS.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HP Software Update]
2007-03-12 02:34	49152	----a-w-	c:\program files\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\hpqSRMon]
2008-08-20 16:54	150016	----a-w-	c:\program files\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\HpqSRmon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISUSPM Startup]
2006-10-03 17:35	221184	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISUSScheduler]
2006-10-03 17:37	81920	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2011-08-19 06:07	421736	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Messenger (Yahoo!)]
2010-06-01 15:17	5252408	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Microsoft Default Manager]
2010-05-10 20:12	439568	----a-w-	c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
2002-04-11 14:36	1458448	----a-w-	c:\program files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MsnMsgr]
2010-11-10 07:54	4240760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NielsenOnline]
2010-11-17 17:38	47424	----a-w-	c:\program files\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\NielsenOnline.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
2008-06-20 06:04	13535776	----a-w-	c:\windows\System32\nvcpl.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
2008-06-20 06:04	92704	----a-w-	c:\windows\System32\nvmctray.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\OurBabymaker Search Scope Monitor]
2012-01-14 21:58	38440	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\OURBAB~2\bar\1.bin\27SrchMn.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\OurBabyMaker_27 Browser Plugin Loader]
2012-01-14 21:58	30096	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\OURBAB~2\bar\1.bin\27brmon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2011-10-24 20:28	421888	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxWatchTray]
2006-11-05 17:22	221184	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RtHDVCpl]
2007-02-15 09:07	4390912	----a-w-	c:\windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Spotify]
2012-08-21 13:07	5576408	----a-w-	c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\spotify.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Spotify Web Helper]
2012-08-21 13:07	1193176	----a-w-	c:\users\C Dogg\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Weather]
2010-04-29 15:38	1652736	----a-r-	c:\program files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WebfettiIE Browser Plugin Loader]
2010-12-25 03:37	20480	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\WEBFET~2\bar\1.bin\ybbrmon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WMPNSCFG]
2008-01-19 07:33	202240	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Svc]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001
.
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [x]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalServiceNoNetwork	REG_MULTI_SZ   	PLA DPS BFE mpssvc
HPZ12	REG_MULTI_SZ   	Pml Driver HPZ12 Net Driver HPZ12
hpdevmgmt	REG_MULTI_SZ   	hpqcxs08 hpqddsvc
LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation	REG_MULTI_SZ   	FontCache
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-10-17 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-07-24 18:44]
.
2012-10-17 c:\windows\Tasks\CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2010.job
- c:\program files\CyberDefender\CDAntiSpyware\CDAS.exe [2011-06-16 17:03]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=hp
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei=utf-8&fr=b1ie7
mStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com
mSearch Bar = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - (no file)
Toolbar-{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{A26503FE-B3B8-4910-A9DC-9CBD25C6B8D6} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{DD662A0C-12FE-4B38-BA53-247F7EC82F46} - (no file)
WebBrowser-{9565115D-C7D6-46D3-BD63-B67B481A4368} - (no file)
HKCU-Run-Acer Tour Reminder - (no file)
SafeBoot-mcmscsvc
SafeBoot-MCODS
MSConfigStartUp-Adobe Reader Speed Launcher - c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
MSConfigStartUp-BackUpDutyLite - c:\program files\BackUpDutyLite\BackUpDutyLite.exe
MSConfigStartUp-CyberDefender Registry Cleaner - c:\program files\cyberdefender\registry cleaner\Startcdrc.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MSC - c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MSN Toolbar - c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0417.0\mswinext.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MSSE - c:\program files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
MSConfigStartUp-My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor - c:\progra~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\m3SrchMn.exe
MSConfigStartUp-MyWebSearch Email Plugin - c:\progra~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
MSConfigStartUp-PCPowerSpeed - c:\program files\PCPowerSpeed\PCPowerTray.exe
MSConfigStartUp-RegWork - c:\program files\RegWork\RegWork.exe
MSConfigStartUp-swg - c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
MSConfigStartUp-TelevisionFanatic Browser Plugin Loader - c:\progra~1\TELEVI~2\bar\1.bin\64brmon.exe
MSConfigStartUp-updateMgr - c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe
AddRemove-Zynga Toolbar - c:\progra~1\UNWISE.EXE
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2012-10-17 16:05
Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1187534965-2613986523-2937727801-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.*2*ø[^tf®_-N'`ñ‚‡e]
@Class="Shell"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1187534965-2613986523-2937727801-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.*2*ø[^tf®_-N'`ñ‚‡e\OpenWithList]
@Class="Shell"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'Explorer.exe'(3388)
c:\program files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\share\pihook.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\System32\LEXBCES.EXE
c:\windows\System32\LEXPPS.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
c:\acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\acer\Empowering Technology\eMode\PCM\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
c:\acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\program files\NetRatingsNetSight\NetSight\NielsenUpdate.exe
c:\progra~1\OURBAB~2\bar\1.bin\27barsvc.exe
c:\program files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
c:\progra~1\WEBFET~2\bar\1.bin\ybbarsvc.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\acer\Empowering Technology\eMode\PCM\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
c:\acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
c:\windows\system32\sdclt.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-10-17  16:15:24 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2012-10-17 21:14
.
Pre-Run: 9,643,278,336 bytes free
Post-Run: 10,644,017,152 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - CB458AD344E0734DBB64F05280CC8C1D


----------

